# WOT 88%? - Need advice on huge performance drop.



## Mike Kortney (Nov 28, 2005)

Is it true that the LS2 throttle for the corvette and GTO is set at 88% max wot?

I have a 2005 GTO with a procharger. I posted my stats several months ago. I'm was getting 525rwhp and 460 lbs of torque. 510rwhp corrected.

Car didn't seem as quick lately (even thogh still running fine) and had another dyno done on it. It only came out to just over 400hp. Granted the heat in Northern Va has been in the low 90's with High humidity but I can't believe it.
The car stock is probably around 340rwhp.

My tuner initially used a unichip setup for the engine management since the were no packages out at the time. They thought they could fix the problem with the HP Tuner which has a tune for the LS2. they installed the HP and retuned the car. Virtually no change. Still in the low 400's. They checked the cats, CAI, not getting errors codes etc.. these guys are at a total loss.
Looking for any suggestions. The procharger seems to be working fine - 8lbs of boost.

Appreciate the help.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i have an '04 but it's my understanding that the TPS reports only 88%ish but it is indeed at WOT. what are your IATs? my rants on commercial "C"AIs must be getting legendary by now...


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Yes, they read 88% at WOT- mine does also. I think heat soak for one was certainly hurting you, the stock filter location is horrible on the Procharger setup. I have moved my filter outside the bay and am now running alcohol- my car feels almost the same on a 90* day as it does on a 70* day now. Granted, it is a bit stronger when cool out- they always will be, but it went from not spinning the tires at all from a 1st gear roll on a hot day to just obliterating them from a second gear roll in any temp . I dynoed 543/456 on a 96* day with no fans in front of the car and a crappy tune. I did 4 runs back to back and HP was within 2-3 hp for all runs and actually, the last run was the strongest. Heat soak is no longer an issue between the filter being moved and the alky. Before the alky and filter relocation, I lost almost 30 whp on two back to back runs!!

I would say you need a good tune and I strongly recommend moving the filter and an alky kit. Yes, supercharger kits work "well" out of the box, but consider these "supporting mods" that drastically improve it .


----------



## Mike Kortney (Nov 28, 2005)

Appreciate the feedback!


----------

